# Holy Laughter???



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is an example of so called "Holy Laughter" I found this bizarr, and satanic. 

[video=youtube;uNt8z3s2D9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNt8z3s2D9I&mode=related&search=[/video]

 It wont be so funny on judgment day for these false teachers...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 27, 2006)

The "Toronto Blessing" should be considered a curse.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 27, 2006)

As evidenced by this clip being on the comedy channels "daily show",
these obstinate heretics give great occasion to the enemies of Christ to blaspheme. It is difficult to imagine how anyone who knows any Bible whatsoever could get decieved into this. They are truly a blight on the Christian witness in this nation. The beginning of the charismatic movement in this nation was a terrible thing indeed. But, as with most religious movements that have started in this nation, Cambellites, JW's, Mormons, SDA,
Christian Science, Scientology and a host of other looney toon movements to numerous to mention, it is just a manifestation of the spiritual darkness that envelopes this country.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont' know what's worse, the daily show and their lack of a fear of the Lord or the charismatic's lack of a fear of the Lord. 


I wonder how the Daily Show would respond to a reformed pastor teaching on Romans 9?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 27, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> I dont' know what's worse, the daily show and their lack of a fear of the Lord or the charismatic's lack of a fear of the Lord.
> 
> 
> I wonder how the Daily Show would respond to a reformed pastor teaching on Romans 9?



A reformed pastor teaching on Rom. 9 would not generate laughs like these ignorant servents of the devil do.


----------



## Devin (Dec 27, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> A reformed pastor teaching on Rom. 9 would not generate laughs like these ignorant servents of the devil do.



Aye, Romans 9 would more likely be on 60 minutes or something as hate speech.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 27, 2006)

Devin said:


> Aye, Romans 9 would more likely be on 60 minutes or something as hate speech.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 27, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> As evidenced by this clip being on the comedy channels "daily show",
> these obstinate heretics give great occasion to the enemies of Christ to blaspheme. It is difficult to imagine how anyone who knows any Bible whatsoever could get decieved into this. They are truly a blight on the Christian witness in this nation. The beginning of the charismatic movement in this nation was a terrible thing indeed. But, as with most religious movements that have started in this nation, Cambellites, JW's, Mormons, SDA,
> Christian Science, Scientology and a host of other looney toon movements to numerous to mention, it is just a manifestation of the spiritual darkness that envelopes this country.



 I agree with you totally Blue ridge. This nation has always been religious but I dont know if it has ever really been "Scriptural." It seems our history is wroght with all kinds of heresies. We need another great awakening!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Holy Laughter???

If this is worship why not just spike the communion wine with Acid or THC. You'd generate about the same effect.


----------

